# Broccoli Cheese Potato Soup



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I made this and it turned out great !

Broccoli Cheese Potato Soup

ingredients:

1 Cup Diced Onion
1 Cup Diced Celery
1 Cup shredded carrots
3 Cups chopped broccoli (raw)
3 Cups finely diced potatoes peeled
2 Tablespoon parsley
2 chicken bouillon cubes (I used Knorr)
6 cups water
1 pound diced Velveeta cheese
1 1/2 cups grated cheddar cheese
3 tablespoons flour
1 1/2 cups Milk
salt & pepper to taste

directions:

Place in a large pot on the stove top. Add all the vegetables and bullion cubes. Cover with 6 cups water and simmer until vegetables are tender, about 20-25 minutes. Once veggies are tender, remove half of the vegetables and transfer to a blender and puree until smooth. You could also use an immersion blender. Pureeing half of the vegetables, allows for a creamier soup.
In a small saucepan, over low heat, add 1 1/2 cup milk and 3 tablespoons flour and whisk until all lumps are gone. Once smooth, add mixture into vegetables, stirring until well blended.
Next add 1 pound diced Velveeta cheese, and shredded cheddar cheese stir until melted and well combined.
Remove from heat, salt and pepper to taste. Enjoy!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)




----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks really good. I will have to file it away as I am a cold weather soup person. If you have one of those hand blenders that would make it a little easier to puree half of the mixture.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Going to have to try this with some of the cubed up tasso I have in the freezer. Thanks Bo!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Looks and sounds great... I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Tried this tonight Bo and it turned out great!! Well done Sir and thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woreout (Apr 4, 2010)

Made this yesterday, Good stuff. No changes needed to the recipe. This went into the keeper file. Thanks from a former Baytownian. Wes


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Great soup, make it last night for a Christmas party and had everyone talking about how good it was. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

